# Marlin Mag article this month: Gulf Marling fishing



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Just got the new issue of Marlin Mag and is has a nice article about the quality Marlin fishing in the gulf, all the way from my home town on Port Aransas, Tx over to Pensacola/Destin. Some great information and some local names we would all recognize. Great read if you can pick up a copy.


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will check it out.


----------

